# Planning for shed/workshop in AONB



## John Brown (19 Sep 2019)

I was hoping to build a shed/workshop in my orchard, but I have just been reading about restrictions for Areas of Outstanding Natural Beauty.
Apparently there is a limit of 10 square metres for outbuildings over 20m from the house.
I am confused as to whether this means 20m from any wall of the house to any wall of the outbuilding, or whether the entire area of the outbuilding needs to be within this 20m range.
This site seems to indicate the former(diagram 3), but I wondered if anyone here has first-hand knowledge.

https://creativegardenbuildings.co.uk/p ... ission.php


----------



## porker (20 Sep 2019)

I would interpret the rules as you have. The diagram to me shows the limit of where the 10 sq m rule applies. ie. any further than shown the rule applies, any closer it doesn't. 

I have a similar issue as I live in an AONB but an applying for permission as I want a larger workshop than normal permitted development allows. Where I live, people tend to apply for permission for this sort of thing if it can easily be seen, although I saw something the other day (and it may have been on here) where councils are taking aerial photos and comparing with earlier ones to spot development.


----------



## John Brown (20 Sep 2019)

Thanks for the reply.
I would interpret that diagram in the same way, but it's not an official website site, just the interpretation of some business. 
Anyhow, I've ordered a 30m tape measure from Amazon, and when it arrives I'll see how the land lies.


----------



## MikeG. (20 Sep 2019)

Not one I've had to deal with, but here is the actual wording for others who may be interested:

_Outbuildings are considered to be permitted development, not needing planning permission, subject to the following limits and conditions:

In National Parks, the Broads, Areas of Outstanding Natural Beauty and World Heritage Sites the maximum area to be covered by buildings, enclosures, containers and pools more than 20 metres from the house to be limited to 10 square metres.

On designated land* buildings, enclosures, containers and pools at the side of properties will require planning permission._

If in any doubt at all, contact the council planning department. If they say you need planning permission, don't despair. Just get planning permission.......


----------



## John Brown (20 Sep 2019)

Thanks, Mike.
For what it's worth, the official site has a very similar diagram:
https://interactive.planningportal.co.u ... uildings/3


----------



## Woody2Shoes (20 Sep 2019)

Another point to consider - is the site clearly within the domestic curtilage? If it's in an orchard, they may consider that it's outside the curtilage of the house - I suppose you'd then need to justify it as an orchard store or cidermaking shed or something!
Cheers, W2S

PS as Mike says, there's no particular hardship in having to ask for permission (besides time and cost of course!)


----------



## MikeG. (20 Sep 2019)

If it is outside the curtilage in an AONB then it would absolutely need planning permission, no matter what it was.


----------



## John Brown (20 Sep 2019)

Well this is most depressing.
Having spent the last 11 years struggling to turn around in an 8 by 10 shed, I naively assumed I'd be able to spread out a bit now we've moved. I guess I'll try and talk to the local council, but I don't really have the budget for planning consultants or the like.


----------



## RichardG (20 Sep 2019)

I’ve always found our planning dept. in Norfolk to be very helpful and friendly. When I wanted to build a new garage which was bigger than the house (so I could convert the older double garage into a workshop) they gave advice on the sort of information the planning committee would need to make a decision. In the end they queried the size, I explained the reasoning for the size and it was approved.

My point is phone up the local planning dept. and ask their advice, see what they say, don’t get a downer before you’ve even started! Doing some simple outline drawings and filling out the planning application is fairly straightforward although the cost isn’t so nice. 

Richard


----------



## porker (20 Sep 2019)

I've build a workshop before albeit not in an AONB. I've now started the application for one in an AONB. I did the whole thing myself as it wasn't too difficult. A couple of tips - look through your local councils Planning Portal to see previous applications where you can see all the paperwork and plans submitted. You'll also see notes and comments which give you an idea of what is allowed and what they don't like. 
I drew up the plans myself and they don't need to be super detailed although they have to have certain information and be scaled correctly but the rules are all easily available online.
Once you get PP, you may need Building Regs but one step at a time.
It need not be expensive (just the PP fee) and you get what you want. Councils used to offer free advice but more charge now but worth a call to see if they can help.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (28 Sep 2019)

MikeG.":30r9ka5r said:


> If it is outside the curtilage in an AONB then it would absolutely need planning permission, no matter what it was.



That's what I meant!  But that doesn't mean it's not possible, just that you need to go through a few more hoops - justification etc.


----------

